# Long haired BEW mouse.



## Ewan (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi all. Here is one of my favourite mice at the moment. He is a long haired black eyed white male.


----------



## Ewan (Mar 7, 2010)

Here is another one that is up there with the favourites. I don't know what to call it's colours or what the genetics are. Maybe a mouse fancier here knows. It is a favourite also because it came from parents that look nothing like this offspring.


----------



## Kitah (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the second ones colour and pattern  And the BEW looks so much better than the albinos! 

Cute mice


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 7, 2010)

Great mice mate  I'll post some pics soon of some of my favs!!


----------



## Ewan (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree with you shadow. I'll try photograph a few others soon.

Nice one Bax155. Look forward to it.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 8, 2010)

Here are a couple of males I set up in breeder groups today, way better then the females unfortunatly, hopefully get some decent offspring so I can get rid of boring females 

FAvourite colour at the moment, black with a tan underbelly, there is a proper name for these but i forget!!




Underbelly shot!





I like this 1s black rings around ears! It has longish hair too..





I like the speckling in this 1s coat!





Old favs, caramels with a tad of brindle!!


----------



## No-two (Mar 8, 2010)

The proper name is black tan. BEW's are pretty cool, allthough I don't much like long haired ones, they're still nice.


----------



## Ewan (Mar 9, 2010)

Some nice little mice there bax. That black and tan has some big ears on him.


----------



## wokka (Mar 9, 2010)

Ewan said:


> Some nice little mice there bax. That black and tan has some big ears on him.



He looks like a BEM or Bat Eared Mouse.eh!


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 9, 2010)

Ewan said:


> Some nice little mice there bax. That black and tan has some big ears on him.


:lol: never noticed that till you pointed it out!!


wokka said:


> He looks like a BEM or Bat Eared Mouse.eh!


Sounds good, BTBEM black tan bat eared mouse


----------

